# Just found out I have fibromyalgia.



## annrose777 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi I am happy to find out atlease what I have has a name but sadden because there isn't a cure. I had complain of pain and other symptoms for many years I am 41 years of age. I been to many doctors, urgent care emergency had so many blood work and mri so many test to try to find out why pain here and there. I have pain on my feet toes,legs, back, neck,fingers,arms and get constant headaches besides I suffer of severe migraines. I was tied of going to many doctor and so many specialist. I went for the first to a rhematologist and he diagnosed me with Fibromyalgia.I was dissapointed that although this diagnose is still being questioned is now recognized by some doctors. I researched many websites online and found so much information and seems like its a 50/50 reconignize and believe of this diagnose. Still many doctor believe there is no pain and it's all in the head. I love to be the one saying I am totally pain free, but I do have severe pain and there is no one to say how I feel if I am feeling it. I am very sensitive to touch on my lower back, exteme sensitive to light and sun. I do suffer from constipation.I taken so many medicines for pain as Flexiril, naproxen, motrim 800mg and Hydrocodine, but now after been diagnosed with fabromyalgia I started taking Lyrica 50 mg 2x times a day. I been on it for about a week and I haven't felt any relief yet. please share any feedback. I will keep you updating on how I am doing.


----------

